# B12 GA16DE swap



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I am interested in swaping a 91-94 GA16DE in to my 87 XE Coupe. I am courious if anyone has done such and if there is any valuable advice, for avoiding pit falls and what not. And before you all bombard me with why not go SR20 $$$ and availability of parts in my local junkyards.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> I am interested in swaping a 91-94 GA16DE in to my 87 XE Coupe. I am courious if anyone has done such and if there is any valuable advice, for avoiding pit falls and what not. And before you all bombard me with why not go SR20 $$$ and availability of parts in my local junkyards.


actually GA16DE isn't that bad of a choice. I would have said CA series or GA16DE. My only advice is plan everything and know what parts you need before tearing into it. Also make sure you ahve all the right parts and that everything will go together.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

well, it should drop it with the right combo of motormounts from what I've read around here, and they seem to be a very good engine, the only issues I could think of that you may run into would be the wiring harness, I don't know if the GA has a split harness or a joined harness, you E16 has it's harness intertwined with the chassis harness(what I called "joined") so you should look into that some, there is some descent aftermarket support for the DE's as well, and they seem to be pretty turbo friendly. The GA swap has been discussed before here, Blownb310 could probably be the most helpful of anyone.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Appreciate the info I had already planned on taking the entire harness cab forward form the donnor car the dashes are not that complicated to remove, I already installed power mirrors from a B12 pulsar onto my car. Also will I need the shift linkage or will the E16's work or the Ga16i's which resided in the b12 chasis.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Also will I need the shift linkage or will the E16's work or the Ga16i's which resided in the b12 chasis.


depends on which transmission you use. if you are pulling tranny with engine then i think the linkage was same from ga16i and ga16de....but i could be wrong. Only thing i know for sure is the SR20DE requires fabricating the shifter. 

Can anyone tell me whether all Nissans use the single bar for shift linkage or have they gone to cable?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know about the linkage either, did you mean sport coupe mirrors, not B12 pulsar, cuz the pulsar mirrors look nowhere close to working on the B12?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> depends on which transmission you use. if you are pulling tranny with engine then i think the linkage was same from ga16i and ga16de....but i could be wrong. Only thing i know for sure is the SR20DE requires fabricating the shifter.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether all Nissans use the single bar for shift linkage or have they gone to cable?



the 89 b12 works much like the 93 ser i have. I even used a ga16de clutch cable for more adjustment on my 93 ser. 

the way the sentra linkage works is. you have shift bar which pushes the gears into place on the tranny and links up to the shifter in the car. you then have a support beam or bar that hooks by the tranny on a bracket to give the shift bar leverage. the cable is jsut used to disengauge the clutch from the flywheel. Nissan in other cars also put hydralic clutches in some of there cars i think . not the sentra though . 

ive taken the linkage on both cars apart and done many swaps . its very easy to work with. 

the ga16de would fit right in , its the same block as the ga16i, diff head. you would also need the new ecu and harness. but i see you probly have the e16 engine. 

you can also use the tranny from a ga16i. 

there everywhere in the junkers. 


go to Noyan USA and pick up a ga15de JDM


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Which tranny has the better gear ratio's the Ga16i's or the DE's price is the same at the junk yard. As for the mirrors I fitted B12 Pulsar electric mirrors to my sport coupe had to use the base of sentra mirror but the glass half fit to base look factory from outside.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I got it now.


----------

